# Fungi ID request



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Anyone have a clue what this shroom is? It is about the size of a tennis ball. It came up in the last 6 hours my wife claims. She is out with the new pup all day. She was pretty freaked out about it having developed so quickly.
She swears it has just cropped up since this afternoon, it was 6:30 when she noticed it. She last had the dog out about 3pm and didn't notice it then. 
I will try to get a pic up by tommorow evening and see what developes.
Any guesses or knowledge of what it is is welcome.


----------



## tangeldmess (Mar 26, 2005)

You have a CHICKEN MUSHROOM- it is edible.
I just picked three of them today.
some people have a slight allergic reaction to them,swollen lips,or tingling
feeling in there lips. It is prime to pick. Take the pedals off, do not disturbe
the roots, it will grow back next year. dip in egg-seasoned flower-fry- in butter.
also before that, slice pedals across if there are small holes throw those parts
out, the bugs have beatten you to it! TRY A SMALL PEICE FIRST, TO MAKE
SURE YOU ARE NOT ALERGIC.
It looks like chicken and taste like it to.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Tangledmess, believe your right after seeing pictures of the chicken.
Here is a shot 22 hours later. It was definitely very fresh yesterday. Maybe I should just do a photo study on it since it is in our yard. That would be worthwhile I guess.
Not sure about eating it, we have our grass treated.


----------



## tangeldmess (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello oldgrandman,
Your best bet is to go on to -www.michiganmorels.com and ask about that,[treated grass]. I think that you are very familiar with that site, I do recognize
your name. CHICKEN OF THE WOODS -is very good. Those funny vegatairions
use it in place of real chicken, go figure?
Also great pictures! Did not know they grew that fast, I will have to go back
on sunday to pick the one I left to get bigger! It looks like the one you have is white underneath [the bottom side is white] , better than the one that has yellow underneath, which is called a sulfer-shelf  thanks for posting.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, same name at michiganmorels.com, posted it there too.

I'll post a pic each day till it croaks. I ain't about to risk the lawn treatment chemicals though. I am sure it'll be interesting to see what developes.


----------



## tangeldmess (Mar 26, 2005)

Keep taking pics & posting , it will be a good learning for us all! 
Thanks again, 
Dennis


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Grand man thats a fine speciman of the chicken mushroom. ITs not growing on your grass its growing off that pine tree and its a shame to let it go to rot. Its probably ridden with bugs now so take whats left it to all your old tree stumps especially oak tree stumps and let it crumble and multiply maybe it will grow back next year.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Lunker, it is probably fine to eat and the bugs really ain't on it much yet but no thanks.
That is not a pine, it's a decidious tree. I am not sure what it is, it's in the middle of a row of cedars. I will look it up when I can reach a couple leaves. Cedar elm came to mind but I ain't sure.

Day 3 photo.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

The yard view pic (day 4) is to show where it is. It only grows a little every day but keeps on getting bigger. Between day 3 and 5 the pics show just how much it is expanding better.
The tree is probably a rock elm, not a cedar elm as I thought. The leaves are identical in my tree book byt the cedar elm is mainly found in Texas and the rock elm is found around here. Plus I believe the tree seeded already and the cedar elm seeds late summer.

Day 3









Day 4









Day 5 below. Still no real signs of bug infestation.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice pictures OGM!
As far as tree ID, I think you may have grabbed the wrong leaf.
I'd bet that that big tree is not only an oak,but a black oak
which oaks are the most common host for this variation of the chicken
in Michigan.
The tree to the left looks like an Ironwood,which would
have the similar leaf as an elm.

Mattt


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

No, it's a row of cedars with a couple pines way to the right (not pictured) with this one tree that is different in the middle. I pulled off the leaves and they are definitely from that tree as they were on a branch from it.
Believe me, I know what oak's look like. Maybe I'll scan a leaf and see how it turns out and post it but I have a book and rock elm is the closest.
It rained hard today, dirtied up the shroom, it looked best day 4-5 to me. Starting to lighten up and shrivel on the ends.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Hello OGM
I find it very interesting to see one growing on a tree other than
an oak or a black cherry for once.
Great job on the post!

thanks
Mattt


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Day 7, its starting to loose color, dry, and shrivel up.
Starting a new thread for a tree ID with bark and leaves. I want to know what this tree is cause I ain't positive.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Day 8, she's washing out with the rains. Definitely beyond eating now.

Hope this doesn't last much longer!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Day 9.
I'll post the next 2-3 days at once in a couple 2-3 days, she's rounded the bend and on her way down now. Pretty much bugless so far. Being in the city probably has something to do with that. Those black specs are from the rain and yard work not bugs.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Going right to day 12, it's getting a little boring.
The bugs are noticing it now that it's showing signs of molding.
I'll post maybe one more pic at the end of it's life and that'll be about it. I'll still take pics every day and maybe put a file of it's life together when it is over & done sometime and consider emaing it to any request's by PM.
Thanks to MAttt for the tree ID of a cherry, never woulda guess it but after his pointing me in the right direction to look, I am 100% certain that is what it is. THANKS BUD!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Day 17, starting to get pretty nasty looking.
Posting maybe 1 more pic when it finally goes into the dirt then removing the pics from my gallery fyi


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

OGM,
If space is a problem on the pictures send me them and I can post them up and give you links to them where they can stay forever on my sight. I hate to see informational posts like this loose there pictures they are helpfull later when someone does a search.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Bow Hunter Brandon, I'll send you a message when I have more time.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Done with this now. The shroom dried up like a pine cone and looks about the same as the last pic I posted since we've had no rain. Hope this chicken of the woods (chicken of the yard actually) info was useful. Will be looking out there next year.


----------

